

Samsung bullies victim of exploding Galaxy S4 - pain_perdu
http://www.dailydot.com/business/samsung-fire-hazard-coverup/

======
happywolf
Not the first time, and I agree with the final remark of the video "Samsung,
go fuck yourself" because it demands the victim to sign away _all_ rights to
talk about this and future incidents.

